

What is the best open source, desktop application software? - jskitz

For a project I'm working on, I'd like to build a desktop application that can run on Mac, Linux and Windows without too many modifications.  I would like the application to be built with open source software.  The application I want to build is a simple uploader, with thumbnails representing the files in the list.  What would you consider the best desktop application software for a project such as this?  I'm currently leaning towards WxPython.  Any thoughts?
======
greenlblue
Why not build a web app? It will run practically on any platform that has a
browser which is basically everywhere. That's basically what I do lately.
Anytime I think of neat idea I first prototype it in firefox with the help of
firebug and more often than not it turns out to be good enough.

~~~
jskitz
I've definitely considered that as a possibility, however part of the
application is to discover (search for) files on your system, and then upload
specific files based on requests from other people. I was thinking that this
would be slightly prohibitive in the web browser, at least from what I know
from building Java applets and Flash based uploaders. If I were to do this in
the browser, I would want to use purely JavaScript, but I'm unsure if this
would be powerful enough for what I want to do.

------
braindead_in
XULRunner with a custom XPCOM component is another option. However for a
simple applications WxWidgets is the way to go. Mono is another option.

